# Vibration In High Speed Spin Mode



## Davy49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,
I recently (later part of 2013) purchased a maytag washer model #MVWC360AW0. I was told by the lowes delivery team that I would probably have an issue with this washer while in the high speed spin cycle. And sure enough..they were correct, this washer is installed in our garage on a solid concrete floor. I've followed the installation instruction's exactly, concerning the leveling procedure for this washer. Does anyone else in here own this washer..and have you had the same problem ?
Thanks,
David


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...4-1286489-/Maytag-Washer-vibration-MVWC360AW0

Sitting on a smooth floor?
100% sure you tightened up the nuts on the feet?
100% Sure they removed all the shipping locks and packing material?


----------



## Davy49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi joecaption,
Thanks for a reply..you asked/stated:
Sitting on a smooth floor? Yes,concrete floor
100% sure you tightened up the nuts on the feet?This model doesn't have locking/jam nut's installed, it has rubber/plastic pad's on it.
100% Sure they removed all the shipping locks and packing material? Yes

Yesterday, I moved my dryer out of the way enough so I could double check my washer for being level. I once again looked @ the installation instruction's concerning getting the washer level.I guess on the 'initial' setup I might have performed one step incorrectly. That's the step that describes leveling the 'sides' of the washer. I've included the text I copied from the installation manual, I tried to attach the entire manual, but was notified it's file size exceeded the limit allowed here. Performing this procedure again seemed to help the vibration somewhat. I think the biggest issue with my washer is the fact that it's not as heavy as my previous whirlpool washer. Now I just need to determine if the water flow when filling the washer is correct, I know for a fact that I have plenty of pressure at the supply line valve's, as this washer was new..I thought the water filling flow would be more than it is, of course I was used to how my previous washer filled.
Thanks,
David 
*LEVEL WASHER 

 Models with plastic feet​IMPORTANT: *Level washer properly to reduce excess noise and vibration. 
*13. Check levelness of washer *Place level here Place level here 
*If washer is not level: 
*On models with metal feet, use a 9/16" or 14 mm open-end or adjustable wrench to turn jam nuts clockwise on feet until they are about 1/2" (13 mm) from the washer cabinet. Then turn the leveling foot clockwise to lower the washer or counterclockwise to raise the washer. 
On models with plastic feet, use adjustable pliers to turn the plastic leveling foot counterclockwise to lower the washer or clockwise to raise the washer. On all models, recheck levelness of washer and repeat as needed. 
*HELPFUL TIP: *You may want to prop up front of washer about 4" (102 mm) with a wood block or similar object that will support weight of washer. 
Move the washer to its final location. Place a level on top edges of washer. Use side seam as a guide to check levelness of sides. Check levelness of front using lid, as shown. Rock washer back and forth to make sure all four feet make solid contact with floor. If washer is level, skip to step 15, (on models with metal feet) or step 16 (on models with plastic feet). 
*15. Tighten leveling feet *Jam nut 
 Not Level​* LEVEL​* Not Level​On models with metal feet, when washer is level, use a 9/16" or 14 mm open-end or adjustable wrench to turn jam nuts counterclockwise on leveling feet tightly against washer cabinet. 
*HELPFUL TIP: *You may want to prop washer with wooden block.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was your old one a top load?
A front load does not use as much water as a top load.
When I switched from a top load to a front load it scared the heck out of me the first few times it spun out.
Sounded like a jet plane getting ready to takeoff.

Funny story: When I first bought it they had left one of the shipping brackets on.
When it went into spin it took off across the room, I jumped on top of it to try and keep it from hitting the walls and trying to reach the plug at the same time.
Disney Land needs add this as a new exciting ride, I know it got my heart racing.


----------



## Davy49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi joecaption,
No ..my previous washer was a whirlpool top loader, compared to my new maytag, it weighed approx. 1/3 more if not more than my maytag. I called and cancelled my service appt. for this coming Monday. I explained to the c.s. rep. that I spoke to, that I re-read the installation instruction's again, and determined that I had performed part of the leveling procedure incorrectly. I told her that now I was able to at least use the high speed spin cycle, the washer cabinet didn't seem to shake quite as much as it did. I also mentioned to her that I was concerned about how much water was being added to the drum during the 'filling' cycle. I have the water temp. set to the warm position.
Thanks,
David


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a few thoughts. I looked quickly at the model and it advertises low water usage. I would try it before you assume it doesn't work. Or try more water. I see you are in Florida so this may not be a factor but if yours is like mine, the anti-vibration has a couple of rings with bearing that run in oil. 

In a cold environment the oil thickens up and the rings don't operate quite right or rather the main board can't make up the difference.

I ran my Samsung on the ultra high speed mode for extra drying and it may have led to the board's demise. It now vibrates badly, I already tried a new board and it was worse.

I won't spend that kind of coin on a washer anymore. When this thing goes, I'm getting a cheap one and run it til it quits and be money ahead. 
I've had washers that refused to die, these high tech machines are too finicky in my mind.


----------



## Davy49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Rango,
Just a quick update..I now live in texas..moved here the first week of june. At our new home, we have a 'real' laundry room, the floor has tile on it laid on a concrete slab. When the moving company set up the washer & dryer, they did a good job. But before I used the washer I decided to check it once again to see if it was level. I pulled out the manual once again and followed the procedure once again. It was off by a little bit..so I adjusted the leg's somewhat. Now when it goes into the high speed spin mode it still shakes somewhat, but seemingly not quite as bad. The good thing is...when I bought the washer & dryer I also purchased the four year e.p.p. (extended protection plan) at lowe's. So if I decide that the shaking bothers me too much I'll call them and schedule an appointment so they can determine what's causing this...who knows, if they decide the machine is faulty..they will replace it.
David :wink:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you go the cheap route, leave the GE alone.


----------

